

Coffee Cup Egg Hunt - Mz
http://www.coffeecup.com/egghunt/

======
Mz
I did search and this does not appear to have been posted previously. Sorry if
it does turn out to be a duplicate.

I am posting this primarily because I found it a fascinating promotional
effort. Though it is not over, so you can still participate, but that is not
really my reason for posting it. Participating has been valuable experience
and food for thought for me. I learned a lot about what they do, used one of
thier free trials for something I had no idea existed but is very relevant to
my current needs, and combed through a lot more pages than I would have out of
mere curiosity or even for shopping/comparison/research purposes. Altogether
valuable experience which I think will help me improve my own websites, though
(disclaimer): I did win something too. :)

